# Telephoto Lenses IS Stays On with M3



## EvvPhotog (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey Gang!

I just recently picked up a M3 to play around with. I'm hoping it could be my "everyday" camera so I don't have to tote around my 5DSr everywhere.

Anyway, last night I tried my 70-200 f/4 IS on it and the IS was staying on constantly. I have continuous AF turned off and couldn't find any other settings that seemed to cause this.

I then tried my 300mm f/4 IS and it did the same thing. Neither my 24-70 f/4 nor 16-35mm do this.

Is this just a "feature" of the M3 on telephoto lenses? I could see it draining the battery very quickly. I did update the firmware a few days ago to 1.1.0 I believe it was.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 15, 2016)

With EF lenses on the M3 you have to switch IS off on the lens, otherwise it's on all the time as the IS is on the m lenses. 

Not ideal.


----------



## EvvPhotog (Aug 15, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> With EF lenses on the M3 you have to switch IS off on the lens, otherwise it's on all the time as the IS is on the m lenses.
> 
> Not ideal.



That's unfortunate! I guess the IS on the other two lenses is just too quiet to hear.

Wish I had read about that prior to purchasing. 

Thanks!!


----------



## bainsybike (Aug 16, 2016)

There is a menu setting where you can disable/enable IS, but it's only displayed when an M lens with IS is mounted.


----------



## sunnyVan (Aug 16, 2016)

70-200 is a relatively old lens and the IS is known to be on the noisier side. If you are very concerned about battery life why don't you just turn off IS on the lens itself and turn it on only when needed. Or just buy a spare battery. BTW are you sure you are using one shot AF and not al servo? 




EvvPhotog said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > With EF lenses on the M3 you have to switch IS off on the lens, otherwise it's on all the time as the IS is on the m lenses.
> ...


----------



## EvvPhotog (Aug 18, 2016)

sunnyVan said:


> 70-200 is a relatively old lens and the IS is known to be on the noisier side. If you are very concerned about battery life why don't you just turn off IS on the lens itself and turn it on only when needed. Or just buy a spare battery. BTW are you sure you are using one shot AF and not al servo?



That's what I've been doing but I've not seen a camera do this before. Seems if you turn off continuous AF it should also turn off IS.

I also have a spare battery and I usually only use one shot.


----------

